# GUAYAQUIL - ECUADOR



## *ClauDia* (May 1, 2005)

AQPCITY said:


> Bonitas fotos Claudias,, me gusto la distribuciones delas urbanizaciones residensiales de la primeras Fotos ,,, ¿todo Guayaquil sera igual?? , Su centro monumental como todo gran puerto,, Chevere recorrido aunque por el clima de las fotos lo veo parecido a Lima Centro..


No... no les encuentro parecido.. Guayaquil es muy tropical.. tiene un clima muy cambiante, en un rato puede hacer el calor mas insoportable y después cae una lluvia terrible... aunque ellos ya están acostumbrados.


----------



## AQPCITY (Sep 13, 2007)

^^ Si lo se se, son climas totalmente opuestos, pero por las primeras fotos y el clima nublado y humedo me dio esa impresion,,


----------



## *ClauDia* (May 1, 2005)

Y va de nuevo la iglesia 



















El museo o parque de la iguana no recuerdo bien 










A este edificio trate de sacarle buenas tomas... pero creo q no lo conseguí :lol:





































La mayoria de fotos son por el malecon 2000 de lejos una de las cosas q más me gusto de Guayaquil :cheers: en Lima deberían hacer algo similar.

Cerro Santa Ana


----------



## Chocaviento (Nov 18, 2007)

Claudita que lindo tu paseito te ganaste una visitante para siempre  lindo lindo todo


----------



## roberto_vp (Feb 8, 2008)

Muy buenas las últimas fotos! Se ve una ciudad muy ordenada y bien mantenida, se nota también que es calurosa y que hay bastante humedad.


----------



## Inkandrew9 (Jul 11, 2007)

Ohh!!! ... tambien puedes ser una forista on topic al parecer ... jajaja ... bonitas fotos de la Màgica Guayaquil o del Màgico Guayaquil. 

La Iglesia Neogòtica esta bakan. Salu2 :colgate:


----------



## kaMetZa (Jul 21, 2007)

Esa iguana en el parque parece un dinosaurio xD :lol:
La Iglesia linda! Es la Catedral de allá?

Se ve bastante bien mantenida la ciudad! Bonita!
Gracias por las fotos!


----------



## xever_7 (Jan 13, 2008)

Guayaquil como el ave fenix que renace de sus cenizas, muy bonita, gracias por las fotos . Los malecones estan :drool:, ya quisiera que en mi ciudad Chimbote hicieran alguno así tiene la forma perfecta, pero está tan descuidada hno:. 
En Lima no hay tanto espacio para alguno así por los acantilados.


----------



## rafo18 (Mar 9, 2005)

Se ve muy interesante! y viene lo mejor malecn 2000


----------



## nekun20 (Feb 6, 2007)

Que lindo guayaquil , es exotica y con esas iguanas por todos sitios me imagino que se nota lo diferente que es x)... hubo mucho calor?, buenas fotos claudina...


----------



## W!CKED (Apr 3, 2006)

Concuerdo contigo en Lima debería hacerse lo del Cerro Santa Ana.

No tienes más fotos del malecón 2000, es de la PM!


----------



## GASTÓN -BS AS (Jul 27, 2008)

SE VE BIEN, ME GUSTA MAS QUE QUITO.


----------



## *JoSePh* (May 25, 2007)

*Se ve agradable...un sitio muy càlido..*


----------



## Vane de Rosas (May 8, 2005)

Ahhhh Claudiña no pusiste nuestra fotooooooooooo jajajajajajajaja

No pues y los nombres de lo que muestras??

En tu primer post ..... fotos aèreas de lo que podrìamos llamar pitucolandia... casas desde $80.000 hasta $1´000.000 mas o menos!

La foto 7 y la foto 8 tomas a la entrada por la av Malecòn del palacio Municipal

En la foto 9 te saltas al parque Seminario, o parque de los estudiantes, o parque Bolivar, porque el monumento que ves es justamente en honor a Simòn Bolivar, pero en realidad todos lo conocen como el parque de las iguanas porque ahì encuntras alrrededor de 200 iguanas. De todos los tamaños colores y sabores... jajajajajaja.

La iguana es un animal muy representativo de Guayaquil, estos mini dinosaurios abundan y son super pacìficos.

La foto 10 es de uno de tantos miradores... pero no le atino a cual

La foto 11 regresas al malecòn 2000

En la foto 12 tomas de un lado a la torre morisca o reloj municipal, hace algunos años tuve el placer de poder entrar y subir.. simplemente maravillosa... De ahì tienes vista a los viejos edificios del malecòn

Foto 13 Edificio de La Gobernaciòn que està justo a lado del palacio municipal

Foto 14 lago artificial en el malecòn... manejaste uno de los barquitos???? jajaja

15 Una buena toma del "Manso" Guayas... tranquilo en su superficie y de mucha corriente abajo de ella... simplemente bello y magnìfico. "La Ría" como se le dice con cariño... nos rodea y nos llena de aire los pulmones.. Es lo mas bonito que hay acà.

En tu segunda tanda de fotos... la tercera foto es la casa rosada... ahì viviò Josè Joaquìn de Olmedo el primer alcalde de Guayaquil.. Remodelada como casi todas las casas antiguas de guayaquil. 

4ta foto La Catedral de Guayaquil.. magnìfica!!!

6ta... Las iguanas son parte de nuestra vida acá... pero todos estamos de acuerdo con que ya no se ven tantas.. Hace mucho tiempo se podìa comer justo frente a ese parque un buen seco de iguana... tal cual como de pollo!

7ma. Foto de una casa antigua regenerada por el municipio

8va.... no te subiste al barco???? Es una experiencia super chèvere"!!!

9 otra del parque de las iguanas

10 Edificio Banco La Previsora, el mas alto de guayaquil... so me equivoco 35 pisos.

11. La Rotonda. monumento al encuentro de Bolivar y San Martín... sobrio y elegante

12 vista del frontòn de la gobernaciòn hacia el malecòn


----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

Que buen viaje te has dado ! Has hecho buenas tomas en general y nos has deleitado mucho... Buen trabajo !


----------



## Vane de Rosas (May 8, 2005)

La temperatura en guayaquil es mas o menos asì. En verano hace "frio" (jajajjaja) vamos desde 19 grados hasta 28 grados.

En invierno llueve torrencialmente y hace tremendo calor, temperaturas mas o menos entre 28 y 40 grados.

Cuando vino Claudia, era invierno y llovìa, por eso se ve hùmedo. Y por eso casi se muere ahogada jajajajaja....

Ahora si puedes poner la foto nuestra?????


----------



## Chocaviento (Nov 18, 2007)

Muy lindo paseito que has hecho Claudita


----------



## LedPer (Mar 25, 2008)

Guayaquil es una ciudad bonita 

pero la vez que yo fui por ahi a principio de año hacia un calor insoportable...

y alucinen que en el rio guayas habia una vaca muerta completita flotando y como llegamos de noche salimos a caminar por la ciudad y habian muchas ratas por las calles... osea muchas a la vista .. tampoco estoy diciendo que este inundada de ratas ojo ...

pero en general es una ciudad agradable ... y tiene unos malls muy bonitos ... y esa iglesia gotica es la catedral de Guayaquil y ahi no mas esta cerquita el parque de las iguanas ... aunque asi lo conocen porque tiene otro nombre creo que de una santa o algo asi ..


----------



## CHIMUCHIK (May 23, 2007)

Muy lindas fotos de guayaquil Claudia!!!


----------



## Chocaviento (Nov 18, 2007)

Claudita espero que coloques las demas fotitos de tu viaje y tambien las de Vane


----------



## Chocaviento (Nov 18, 2007)

Menos mal no vi esas fotos y solo veo las de J_Blocks  excelentes fotitos  

Gracias por tu paseito y si no me equivoco estarás por Arequipa, porque lei atentamente tu tour y decia Arequipa verdad?


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

El cerro Santa Lucía se parece al San Cristobal, sobre todo en la parte que da para el rímac por la alameda, ojala y conviertan así al San Cristobal, terminando de tarrajear y pintar toditas las casas.


----------



## Canelita (Jul 15, 2007)

^^ ¡Bajo, me leíste el pensamiento! Justo tenía ese mismo deseo, ojalá se organicen un día y con ayuda del municipio le den más colorido y acabado a la viviendas en el San Cristóbal.


Claudia, excelente la última entrega, y qué bien que Vane agregó descripciones...tendré que leerlas nuevamente con paciencia, me empecé a marear yendo de una página a otra, jajaja...

¡Saludos! :cheers2:


----------



## Vane de Rosas (May 8, 2005)

El Bajopontino said:


> *El cerro Santa Lucía *se parece al San Cristobal, sobre todo en la parte que da para el rímac por la alameda, ojala y conviertan así al San Cristobal, terminando de tarrajear y pintar toditas las casas.


Santa Ana! :nuts:


----------



## Vane de Rosas (May 8, 2005)

LedPer said:


> Guayaquil es una ciudad bonita
> 
> pero la vez que yo fui por ahi a principio de año hacia un calor insoportable...
> 
> ...



Ledper... disculpa pero, tu adonde es que has ido?

Lo de la vaca si es posible.. a principio de año pasamos acà uno de los peores inviernos y murieron ahogados muchos animales.

Pero ratas??? dime exactamente por donde??? 

Yo vivo acà desde hace bastantisisisisisisisisisisisisisisi..................mo tiempo y desde hace 5 años atràs que no se ve "ratas por todos lados"

Algo desatinado decir eso de una ciudad sumamente progresista ya que en su centro y àrea turìstica rata que aparece ... rata que muere.... por donde yo vivo suele aparecer una rata... pero se la mata y punto no ha pasado nada.

Lo que si debiò haber y mucho es mosquitos... seguro te comieron vivo.


----------



## dlHC84 (Aug 15, 2005)

Ver una vaca flotando en un río se me hace una escena tan surrealista, descartando Nueva Delhi, eso debe de ser un foco infeccioso. Es verdad que hay centros comerciales muy bonitos, sobre todo los de La Puntilla, se parecen a los de Tampa, Florida.
Al parque de las Iguanas, creo que también se le conoce como parque Seminario o Plaza Bolívar, no recuerdo otro nombre, tal vez, Claudia se acuerde.


----------



## dlHC84 (Aug 15, 2005)

Vane de Rosas said:


> Yo vivo acà desde hace bastantisisisisisisisisisisisisisisi..................mo tiempo y desde hace 5 años atràs que no se ve "ratas por todos lados"


Yo no vi ratas, pero si muchos grillos en las esquinas, otra cosa que me llamó la atención era ver centenares de mosquitos pegados a la luz de los postes.


----------



## *ClauDia* (May 1, 2005)

Bueno eso de las ratas es una exageración... al menos cuando estuve allá no vi nada de eso. Algunos lados descuidados eso sí pero bueno que ciudad no tiene sus lados feos... nada alarmante creo yo... mas tarde pongo más fotos.


----------



## NAVEGADORPERU (Apr 17, 2007)

perece Piura


----------



## darioperu (Aug 3, 2008)

Guayaquil que hermosa ciudad, a los foristas que tengan la oportunidad de estar en tumbes hagan el viaje no se arrepentiran, es una ciudad encantadora, calurosa, ordenada y muy acogedora.. tengo algunas fotos, ya las bajare...


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Vane de Rosas said:


> Santa Ana! :nuts:


Sí, tienes razón jeje.

Cambiando de tema, realmente hasta siento un poco de envidia, sana claramente, ver que Ecuador un país más pequeño que el nuestro tenga ciudades más desarrolladas que las peruanas. En líneas generales, la ciudad tiene zonas modernas bastante agradables.


----------



## Vane de Rosas (May 8, 2005)

NAVEGADORPERU said:


> perece Piura


Se nota que no conoces Guayaquil.

Con 2´500.000 habitantes es una ciudad cosmopolita y si, efectivamente, se muestra lo mejor... pero su progreso en ornato es simplemente abismal a como era hace 4 o 5 años atràs.

Es cierto, hay lugares feos, como los hay hasta en Francia. Por lo tanto las comparaciones con otras ciudades deben evitarse, sobre todo porque primero, no son del mismo paìs y segundo porque las normas del foro no lo permiten.

Si bien es cierto que las fotos colocadas por otro forista son de Guayaquil, no pertenecen al creador de este thread y ya no se en que idioma hablarles para que por favor pidan autorizaciòn primero.

Es una real falta de respeto colocar y colocar fotos asi porque si. Ademàs del desorden y el mal sabor que causan en el creador del thread que se toma su tiempo para hacerlo.

Mas sentido comùn señores y menos belicosidad al postear

Gracias


----------



## *ClauDia* (May 1, 2005)

Este es el centro comercial San Marino
































































Esta es la ruta que nos empieza a llevar a lo mas alto del cerro Santa Ana.



















Vista general de Guayaquil desde un mirador cercano +o- del museo de la Iguana 










y x ahora esto es todo...


----------



## Inkandrew9 (Jul 11, 2007)

Me gusta el edificio de la 3era foto, como se llama???


----------



## *ClauDia* (May 1, 2005)

mmm no recuerdo qué es exactamente... q vane nos explique  (es un banco creo... y bueno creo q estaba prohibido tomar fotos x ahi pero duh igual la tome para uds )


----------



## dlHC84 (Aug 15, 2005)

*ClauDia* said:


> mmm no recuerdo qué es exactamente... q vane nos explique  (es un banco creo... y bueno creo q estaba prohibido tomar fotos x ahi pero duh igual la tome para uds )


OO00ooh Qué linda :hug:











fueeeera de acá! !!!!
:hug:


----------



## W!CKED (Apr 3, 2006)

Que bonitas fotos.


----------



## Vane de Rosas (May 8, 2005)

Inkandrew9 said:


> Me gusta el edificio de la 3era foto, como se llama???


En la foto tres lo que se ve es parte del palacio de la gobernaciòn que es el amarillo y las cùpulas del Palacio Municipal o MUnicipio de Guayaquil.

A partir de la octava foto es el barrio Las Peñas.


----------



## Canelita (Jul 15, 2007)

Me gusta lo interactivo de este thread, con las lindas imágenes de Clau y las informativas anotaciones de Vane...Claudia, dáte un tiempito e inserta las descripciones de Vane, pe...es que me mareo yendo y viniendo, jajajajaja....


Y bien por ti que tomas fotos prohibidas, bien paparazzi que te has vuelto (me reí con tus comentarios, Pacolam)...¡toda una Incascrapers hecha y derecha! ajjajaaja...


saludos y gracias por las fotos... :cheers2:


----------



## *ClauDia* (May 1, 2005)

Canelita said:


> Me gusta lo interactivo de este thread, con las lindas imágenes de Clau y las informativas anotaciones de Vane...Claudia, dáte un tiempito e inserta las descripciones de Vane, pe...es que me mareo yendo y viniendo, jajajajaja....
> 
> 
> *Y bien por ti que tomas fotos prohibidas, bien paparazzi que te has vuelto *(me reí con tus comentarios, Pacolam)...¡toda una Incascrapers hecha y derecha! ajjajaaja...
> ...



:lol:

Pondré las anotaciones de Vane.


----------



## *ClauDia* (May 1, 2005)

pacolam said:


> OO00ooh Qué linda :hug:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Jajajajaja Oye!!! me estas malogrando la campaña para los Incascrapersaward 08 :lol:!


----------



## roberto_vp (Feb 8, 2008)

Buenas fotos! Guayaquil está bonito.


----------



## darioperu (Aug 3, 2008)

El Bajopontino said:


> El cerro Santa Lucía se parece al San Cristobal, sobre todo en la parte que da para el rímac por la alameda, ojala y conviertan así al San Cristobal, terminando de tarrajear y pintar toditas las casas.


No se parece en nada la comparacion que haces, el cerro de santa lucia esta mejor conservado y caminar por ahi no es peligroso, los turistas suben y bajan tranquilamente, con respecto al rio rimac, te cuento que el rio que cruza guayaquil es parecido al rio ucayali en el oriente peruano, y además el clima es estupendo, la comparacion no me parece pertinente... que lindo es guayas.

muy buenas fotos..:banana:


----------



## JuanPaulo (Feb 26, 2004)

Lindas fotos Claudia! Parece que te toco un dia lluvioso pero sin embargo conociste bastante 

El Rio Guayas y su cuenca son enormes....comparables en tamaño y apariencia con el Rio de la Plata en Argentina y con el Orinoco en Venezuela.


----------



## Vane de Rosas (May 8, 2005)

darioperu said:


> No se parece en nada la comparacion que haces, el cerro de santa lucia esta mejor conservado y caminar por ahi no es peligroso, los turistas suben y bajan tranquilamente, con respecto al rio rimac, te cuento que el rio que cruza guayaquil es parecido al rio ucayali en el oriente peruano, y además el clima es estupendo, la comparacion no me parece pertinente... que lindo es guayas.
> 
> muy buenas fotos..:banana:


Error de bajopontino que yo corregí mas arriba... no es Cerro Santa Lucìa lo que èl quizo decir si no Cerro Santa Ana que es el de Guayaquil.

El Rìo Guayas tiene dos cuencas que son el Babahoyo y el Daule y si, tal como dice JuanPaulo es comparable al orinoco de Venezuela. :cheers:


----------



## CHIMUCHIK (May 23, 2007)

Bonitas fotos Claudia!


----------



## Tyrone (Feb 6, 2008)

Muy linda la ciudad de Guayaquil ...

Para que luzca "así" el cerro San Cristobal no basta con obras de mejoramiento, limpieza y pintura de las casas ... se necesita cambiar la mentalidad de sus pobladores


----------



## GatoNegro (Feb 17, 2005)

Vistas de Guayas para mi hasta ahora desconocidas, muchas gracias Claudia, linda la ciudad, aunque se ve que cuando vaya, voy a sudar mucho...


----------



## xever_7 (Jan 13, 2008)

Morí!!! con esa última foto, que envidia( de la sana)
Es cierto se necesita un cambio en la mentalidad de la gente para mantener el cerro San Cristóbal y en general toda Lima de esa manera tan pulcra y ordenada.


----------

